# microsoft software not genuine?



## rathbeggan (6 Oct 2008)

I sent my laptop to an IT company as it was acting up, not suprising as it about 5 years old.  They had to completely wipe it as it had been infected by some spyware, they installed AVG and some extra RAM, cost Eur120.  The laptop is working fine but I keep getting messages saying that the Microsoft software is not genuine.  I keep hitting "resolve later" and I haven't a clue what to do. How big a problem is this?  I don't want to get anyone in trouble.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

What OS was on it before and what's on it now? Was it an OEM version and is it still? What's the EXACT text of the message you're getting?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2008)

I presume it's a [broken link removed] that you're getting?


----------



## schmile (6 Oct 2008)

Is it a banner across the screen when you open it up. Bf had issues with that on his laptop it turned out the OS he was using wasn't genuine. (it was a second hand laptop from work) He did manage to fix it and later changed to a different OS but that was by choice not because he had to.


----------



## rathbeggan (7 Oct 2008)

Hi,thanks for the replies - will try to answer them correctly.  The OS I had previously was XP, just an end user version.  The company delivered the laptop back to me with an invoice which had "reinstalled XP" written on it.

The message I'm getting is "you may be the victim of software counterfeiting. This copy of Windows XP did not pass genuine Windows Validation".  If I pick "Resolve Now" I am given two options:

2) Purchase a new copy of XP
1) Request a complimentary Windows Genuine Advantage Kit. You must submit the counterfeit software, a printed copy of the online counterfeit report and proof of purchase of software (including vendor's details).

My initial XP was genuine, I think that they reinstalled a dodgy copy. They aren't returning my calls.


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

> Request a complimentary Windows Genuine Advantage Kit. You must submit the counterfeit software, a printed copy of the online counterfeit report and proof of purchase of software (including vendor's details).


 
Go for this one if you can. Software piracy is theft, so don't feel guilty reporting them, as you're also the victim in this instance.


----------



## sfag (9 Oct 2008)

slow down there boyo. they were trying to do you a favour. €120 for a complete o/s reinstall plus other bits including memory. A new xp alone would cost you 200. 
You did not pay for a new os plus they got your old laptop working again. No one else would have touched a 5 yr old laptop.
Reinstall your own version of xp from your own disks and ignore the pious posters. I doubt if they would have done this without getting your say so anyway.


----------



## rmelly (9 Oct 2008)

sfag said:


> slow down there boyo. they were trying to do you a favour. €120 for a complete o/s reinstall plus other bits including memory. A new xp alone would cost you 200.
> You did not pay for a new os plus they got your old laptop working again. No one else would have touched a 5 yr old laptop.
> Reinstall your own version of xp from your own disks and ignore the pious posters. I doubt if they would have done this without getting your say so anyway.


 
He didn't need a new XP - he already had a licence, they should have made attempts to re-use this.


----------



## rmelly (9 Oct 2008)

If he had the know how to re-install he would most likely have done it himself to start with. And if he has to resort to this, the €120 is terrible value - the RAM was probably €10 if it's a 5 year old machine.


----------



## Ceepee (3 Aug 2009)

The message I'm getting is "you may be the victim of software counterfeiting. This copy of Windows XP did not pass genuine Windows Validation". 

I have also started to receive this message on my Dell desk-top which is approx 5 years old.  I bought the PC new with the software (XP) direct from Dell.  It has only been to the 'computer shop' once and that was in 2006 - no problems since.   Since a house move last year, I now can't find the disc with the validation key on it or relevant receipts.

Can anyone explain how it might be possible that a valid piece of software became invalid without the PC leaving the house, and if buying a new version is my only option?


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Aug 2009)

How does the "computer shop" reinstall the OS if they didn't have the original CD or validation code. I'd guess they used a key thats already in use, and that has now been flagged by MS. 

Could be something else entirely. Just a guess.


----------



## onq (3 Aug 2009)

The whole thing sounds dodgy to me.

If you had an anti-virus solution on your laptop you shouldn't have been so badly infected that only a complete re-install would do.

Did you have this must-have software?

ONQ.


----------



## Ttree (3 Aug 2009)

hi the same happened to me about a year ago, i had a company in navan fix my computer and since then that message comes up. i have called company said they would collect and fix but never did . worried about it too but dont know what to do.i paid totol of e260 to have it fixed twice in short space of time and end up with fake stuff.  ttree


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Aug 2009)

Really you guys need to go back the repair companies you used and find out exactly what they installed. But I think the horse has bolted tbh.


----------



## turtle77 (5 Aug 2009)

TTree,
is your laptop still getting that warning?
I know how to fix it if you are.


----------



## Ceepee (5 Aug 2009)

Turtle77, can you fix mine while you're at it?!


----------



## turtle77 (5 Aug 2009)

Open up this link; and click on the 'RemoveWGA.exe.' link (which is almost half way down the page):

http://techsalsa.com/solution-to-you-may-be-a-victim-of-software-counterfeiting-problem/

If you don't feel comfortable installing that file (and trust me, it works - but where have you heard that before!!) then run it manually:

4.    Log in into *Safe Mode *and delete the file WgaTray.exe from c:\Windows\System32
5.    Also delete the WgaTray.exe from c:\Windows\System32\dllcache
6.    Type regedit in Run to open Registry Editor, navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify *key.
7.    Delete the folder *WgaLogon *and all of its contents.
8.    Restart the PC normally.

To access Safe Mode; just hit F8 as the pc starts up, and selct Safe Mode when the Advanced page opens up


----------



## Ttree (2 Sep 2009)

hi again, i now have another problem with my computer ..it wont allow me to get on internet do you think it is because of fake softwear? i can get internet on laptop no problem.so not a problem with broadband.. called microsoft not much help from them.i would be greatful for any advice thanks ttree


----------



## damomac (2 Sep 2009)

Ttree, what internet connection do you have ?

It might be best to bring it to another repair center and not the one in Navan you mentioned earlier.


----------



## nai (4 Sep 2009)

ttree - it's prob not a bb issue most likely either the proxy settings in your web browser or else the IP Config on your Network connection.


----------



## Technologist (7 Sep 2009)

Ceepee said:


> Can anyone explain how it might be possible that a valid piece of software became invalid without the PC leaving the house, and if buying a new version is my only option?


Two possibilities  - 

1: Someone else is using your license key.

2: You've modified your machine to a point where the OS thinks it's been moved to a different machine.

Try reinstalling your OS from the original media and then re-apply the license key from the certificate you go with it. This may be on the disc sleeve or on a sticker under your machine.

If you still have the problem, contact Microsoft & sooner the better as they're going to shut down XP support soon.


----------

